# Do I have a "Drone Layer Queen"? Please help me!



## micheBkeeper (Jun 24, 2012)

Having trouble posting jpegs


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MB! 
The first problem is you are checking too soon and too often after introducing a new queen. They probably rejected the one you offered. 
The second is bees may remove a marking but not in a couple days. A knowlegeable queen rearer would know that unless they also know they are not marking well. 
The last point, which some will disagree with, you are fighting nature/survival. If the hive keeps making queen cells, and they are not on the edges of the frame, they are trying to tell you your queens are crap. Nurse bees generate queen cells when queen pheromone is low/poor. It is low/poor because the queen is poor also.


----------



## micheBkeeper (Jun 24, 2012)

Thx for the reply, should I leave the hive alone for a few weeks? I check on it once a week I was thinking I should check on it once a week and this time I should leave one queen cell? Any advice would be great.


----------

